# Java Zertifizierung



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Wer schon immer mal über eine Java Zertifizierung nachgedacht hat kann sich ja das hier mal anschauen:

Java Programmer Certification Mock Exam No 2
http://www.jchq.net/mockexams/exam2.htm

Gruß Tom


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (18. Juni 2004)

Ich habe auch schonmal Informationen zusammengetragen. Die Fragen zu den guis haben mich aber immer von einer Anmeldung zur Zertifizierung abgehalten.

Sehr gute faq-Sammlung mit haufenweise links: http://www.javaranch.com/certfaq.jsp
online Training für die Zertifizierung (nur mit Anmeldung):  http://www.javacertificate.com/javacertificate/control/index
Gute Linksammlung: http://www.michael-thomas.com/tech/java/javahotsites.htm

hf TrueSun


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2004)

Also ich halte so ziemlich 0,0 von dieser Zertifizierung.

Ich habe mir die Fragen ein bischen angeschaut, und da werden
viele Fragen gestellt bei denen der Compiler meckern würde.

Ein Compiler ist aber dazu da, den Entwickler auf solche Dinge 
hinzuweisen. Natürlich um so länger mann programmiert umso 
seltener ärgert sich der Compiler. 

Dennoch ist es kein allzuwichtiger Skill fehlerlos auf einen Blatt 
Papier den Code zu platzieren.
Viel wichtiger sind Designaspekte beim programmieren, wie erreiche
ich mein Ziel durch ein elegantes Design.

Wie implementiere ich ein sauberes Exceptionhandling, wie sorge 
ich für gutes Logging, wie erziele ich perfomance Gewinne durch 
caching und und und.

Alles Dinge die sich nicht in MultipleChoice Frage quetchen 
lassen.


----------

